# Problème de réception des mails GMAIL dans MAIL



## Tibiniou (15 Février 2007)

Salut,

Je pense que le titre de mon post est assez explicite : j'envoie sans probleme mes messages depuis mail.app en utilisant le serveur smtp gmail, mais à chaque fois je dois retourner sur le site gmail pour réactiver le protocole pop. Ca tient quelques heurs, puis à nouveau, impossible de recevoir quoique ce soit !

J en ai un peu marre, surtout que je souhaiterai pouvoir utiliser gmail comme messagerie principale (je suis actuellement sur AOL)

Merci d avance.


----------



## loustic (15 Février 2007)

Tibiniou a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je pense que le titre de mon post est assez explicite : j'envoie sans probleme mes messages depuis mail.app en utilisant le serveur smtp gmail, mais à chaque fois je dois retourner sur le site gmail pour réactiver le protocole pop. Ca tient quelques heurs, puis à nouveau, impossible de recevoir quoique ce soit !
> 
> ...


Dans la page Transfert et POP de Paramètres ne pas oublier Enregistrer les modifications


----------



## Tibiniou (15 Février 2007)

c est ce que je fait a chaque fois. je viens du monde PC alors les "OK" "enregistrer" et cie.. je connais bien  

c'est autre chose !


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2007)

je pense que c'est un souci google ( gmail)
j'ai un ami qui a le m&#234;me souci depuis quelques jours ( divers machines y compris PC)


----------



## Tibiniou (15 Février 2007)

dans ce cas, je vais attendre pour passer completement a gmail...
mais je trouve ca quand meme tres étonnant. et je ne trouve aucune trace de ce probleme sur d autres forums !


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2007)

Tibiniou a dit:


> dans ce cas, je vais attendre pour passer completement a gmail...
> mais je trouve ca quand meme tres étonnant. et je ne trouve aucune trace de ce probleme sur d autres forums !


Attention , ce n'est qu'un cas ( et lui c'est aussi avec un FAI défaillant qui semble la cause)
-----
Ce truc m'était arrivé il y a longtemps et de mémoire j'avais tout refait à neuf ( réglages interface en ligne du Pop et sur Mail)

-
Par ailleurs quand tu retournes sur ton interface Gmail en ligne /parametres/Pop
 tu as quoi?
aucune case cochée? ( evoqué dans la FAQ gmail)
 le pop activé ( mais de fait Mail qui rappatrie pas?)

Ce que je te conseille 
Poster sur un des groups/forums google-gmail
et/ou contacter gmail

Je t'assure qu'ils répondent


----------



## Tibiniou (17 Février 2007)

C'est exactement ca : il n y a plus rien de cocher !

merci pour les infos. je m en vais poster sur des forums google de ce pas.

merci a tous.


----------

